
ONiO.zero offers a RISC-V Microcontroller that runs without battery - jacobr
https://www.cnx-software.com/2020/01/08/onio-zero-offers-a-risc-v-microcontroller-that-runs-without-battery/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21961869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21961869)

------
dmitrygr
was recently posted. no datasheet available, just a generic website with a lot
of unsubstantiated promises and an email harvester. basically marketing spam
until some actual data is available.

------
gmaster1440
Is this similar to a passive[1] NFC device?

[1] - [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Near-
field_communication#Desig...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Near-
field_communication#Design)

------
ISL
"... and ever-growing RISC-V instruction set."

RISC: "Reduced instruction set computer"

?

~~~
flibbityflob
The article is probably describing RISC-V as growing in popularity, not number
of instructions.

The distinction between "reduced" (RISC) and "complex" (CISC) is more
philosophical than "number of instructions."

Even as the RISC-V specification gains new instructions, the modular design of
the architecture is specifically designed to allow implementations to pare
down to just the subset they need.

